
Transmit data through speakers and microphone from your browser - brian-armstrong
https://brian-armstrong.github.io/quiet-js/
======
samuellb
I'd like to see some real standardized _cross-browser_ interface between the
browser and external devices (or applications on the same device). Previously
there was NPAPI which did only the latter, and if you only need input to your
device you can do that by emulating a USB (or possibly bluetooth) keyboard,
which I think is what Yubikey does by the way.

I know that there are people who don't want the browser to be able to
communicate with other devices or applications (for security or privacy
reasons). But this project shows that it's already possible with the audio
transmission, and for output that has been possible for 15(?) or so years with
the <bgsound> tag. Or by flashing the screen or showing QR codes on the
screen.

